# ***OFFICIAL*** Dan Hardy vs Carlos Condit Pre/Post Fight *SPOILERS*



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Dan 'The Outlaw' Hardy fighting Carlos 'The Natural Born Killer' Condit at UFC 120 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

hardy for the win!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Great feckin' fight.

If this one is boring, I will eat my left testicle.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm going with Condit in this fight, I'm a fan and would love to see him get the win over someone who just challenged for the championship. However, Hardy has been growing on me as of late and I can see him knocking Condit out. Great Matchup.


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Great feckin' fight.
> 
> If this one is boring, I will eat my left testicle.


wanna split it?

:dunno:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BondageGuy said:


> wanna split it?
> 
> :dunno:


As long as I can do the "split" after I've bitten it off. I don't fancy sawing my testicle in half whilst its still connected.



It wont be a boring fight. I wont be a boring fight. It wont be a boring fight. It wont be a boring fight. etc.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Should be the best fight of the night but I could see Condit taking he is way more well rounded War Condit


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Condit all the way!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Condits going to run straaaight into a big left hook and crumple! War Hardy!


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

im starting to feel like Hardy is gonna win this.... i dunno why......


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

The Ooouuuutttlaaawwww!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I Think that Condit all around game is better than Hardy .
And while Hardy is very hard to finish either by T/KO or Submission - i see Condit choking him out at round 3 after a WAR .


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

GREAT fight, and I'm very excited to see it!

I'm a big Condit fan, and want to see him do well. At the same time, I went from Hating Hardy, to so-so, to actually liking him....bordering on being a fan. I hope they both fight well. Would like to see Condit win, but wouldn't cry either way. And I am not eating my tesitcles no matter what happens.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Carlos wins here.


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

Still going with Hardy.Was on the fence during the duration of the past week, just because Condit is the more well rounded fighter, and because I think he understands he has to step his game up.On the other side of the coin, the fight is in London, and Hardy got rag dolled by St.Pierre for five round in his last fight.Hardy by UD, but it will be close.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hardy is gonna knock Condit out.. 2nd round!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

The Weigh-in staredown was FRICKIN intanse !
I just fail to see how this fight won't deliver .


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I really like how Condit handled that cocky ass Hardy on the press conference.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I preferred how Bisping handled Condit's idiotic statement about judges more.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> I preferred how Bisping handled Condit's idiotic statement about judges more.


Well played sir.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> I preferred how Bisping handled Condit's idiotic statement about judges more.


But it's hard to deny that Condit was in the right there!

Judges do get influenced by the crowd wayyy to much in the entire MMA circuit.

I am worried to pick Condit and Akiyama because of Split decision going to Hardy and Bisping. Sad but reality none the less..


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's not a reality, it's bollocks. The judges are there to score the fight, and provide an impartial judgement on the action that took place. They don't score rounds based on who got the loudest cheer, and the crowd certainly don't make the decisions. They're American judges, and I've never seen a fight where the judges decision was influenced by the crowd. Far more often you'll hear the crowd booing a decision, the judges don't give a shit what noise the crowd are making. If Bisping and Hardy win decisions, it'll be because in the judges eyes they won the fight, not because they got a louder cheer.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I hope you are right!


----------



## RossCrispin (Aug 4, 2010)

******* War Hardy!!!


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

I like Hardy but I think he has stepped in some deep water here.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

2zwudz said:


> I like Hardy but I think he has stepped in some deep water here.


Naaaa... hes already had a swim in the deep dark pit that is Lake StPierre. By comparison, Condit is but a puddle.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Naaaa... hes already had a swim in the deep dark pit that is Lake StPierre. By comparison, Condit is but a puddle.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I will be supporting Hardy, but there is nothing to pick between these two, for me this is as close a fight i've seen in a while...

If i were to make any sort of bet it's that it will go all three rounds, but beyond that it's the tiny decisions that will decide this fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


>


Mwhahaha!

Touché!


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

I hope Hardy doesnt try to submit Condit like some people are suggesting, I dont even think he can sub Condit. I want him to keep the fight standing and display his gifted hands. 

People think he has good striking, and his grappling is mediocre. I fully agree his grappling is mediocre but his striking is World Class.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

So pumped for this fight. Come on Dan, put on a show!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

War Hardy!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

"I'm gonna knock you out, stamp ya passport and send ya back home" LOL. I love Dan Hardy. Win or lose he's still going to be my favourite fighter.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Can't wait, hope it doesn't disappoint


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

NO NO JUST NOT Margliotta


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Do you think Hardy is pumped up? lol


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahahaha Yeasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

I'M ABOUT TO DIE HERE


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Holy SHIZZZZZ


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

So Danm, how is your day going now? lol


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Holy shit!!


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Holy f....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

That was almost a double knockout lol.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Holy **** Booooooom


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Brits are getting their arses kicked


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Frickin Train De--------railedddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Shit. That was awesome from Carlos Condit, serious power. Looked notably more powerful than he has in the past, and that landed on the button. To knock out a guy with a chin like Hardy's is seriously impressive. Gutted for Dan, but man, Condit looked awesome.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Hardy has just been set-back a good 5 fights now, nice show of respect from both after the fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Rogan - "What do you think happened"

Hardy - "I got punched in the face"

Lol


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

arrrrgh dam nasty night for the brits


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Man, I'm pissed now! 
Sexy, do the job - I need my good spirits back.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Now there's some fireworks! Beautiful!

Both guys open up, go for the KO, but Condit gets there 1/10th of a second earlier.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well there's your show! Holy crap Condit! Me like!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lovely that makes me soo happy  love Condit, he's madly underrated and Ive said it before.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I picked Condit to win, but I did NOT see the brutal KO coming. Very great win by Condit!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I shat bricks.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> I picked Condit to win, but I did NOT see the brutal KO coming. Very great win by Condit!


Condit with KO Power - Now that's one scary Dude .


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Seriously the most gutted I have ever been after watching a fight. I was loving that fight until the KO. Dan was just beginning to find his range and timing, and was beginning to land shots with regularity. Have to be honest, I was confident Dan would win, but deep down I knew how dangerous Carlos Condit was, but never saw it ending like that. So gutted, it's never fun watching your favourite fighter get KO'd. Dan'll be back though, and I'm still confident he'll get back into title contention. Hardy vs Hathaway?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Seriously the most gutted I have ever been after watching a fight. I was loving that fight until the KO. Dan was just beginning to find his range and timing, and was beginning to land shots with regularity. Have to be honest, I was confident Dan would win, but deep down I knew how dangerous Carlos Condit was, but never saw it ending like that. So gutted, it's never fun watching your favourite fighter get KO'd. Dan'll be back though, and I'm still confident he'll get back into title contention. Hardy vs Hathaway?


i was just saying to myself hardy is winning this and then BOOM.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

There's no shame whatsoever in Hardy's performance.

Anything can happen in MMA; if Hardy got there 1/10th of a second sooner, it would've been a double KO!

Both guys brought their full arsenal. Props!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I wonder if Hardy still wants the winner of Penn vs. Hughes


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn!!! Half an inch either way? It was shaping up to be a fantastic fight! Condit with KO power his a force in the WW division. I never saw him winning like that, fantastic performance. Hope Dan comes back strong.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Damn that felt good to watch


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

oldfan said:


>


how good does this look now


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Look on the bright side guys. He definitely did not get out wrestled.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Yey for me. Picked Condit to win.
For me, it's so easy to understand Dan's attitude in this fight.
Coming after the loss to GSP, in wich he was totally dominanted: In that fight he knew he was getting taken down as soon as he attempted to throw punches/combinations. In fact you might say, that gave him somekind of "safe feeling".

Against Condit, he knew he doesn't have to be on the lookout for takedowns. He knew Condit will stay and take the fight to him. And Hardy is a confident man. Confident in his skills, his biggst weapon in the ring: his standup. But these times are the most dangerous times for a fighter imo.

Condit - he is right there on that line. One more big win and he gets close to the big contenders in this division. 

Condit-Fitch!!!? anywone?!!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

That was ******* awesome. Always been a fan of Carlos and was rooting for him in this fight, did not expect the KO though! I dont think any one did.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

just saw it right now .... wow!!!!...


he beat hardy at hardy's own game.... nice... i wanted it to go longer though.... both guys looked really sharp out there


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Why couldnt GSP do that?


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

So that makes TWO British fighters on the card with devastating first round KO losses!


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

No shame on Hardy's game though. He was finding his rhythm checking those leg kicks until that KO.
All this was is Condit having the faster strikes tonight.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Man that was shaping up to be a fight I hated to see it end so quickly. Props to Carlos didn't think he would ko hardy like that.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

So where dose this put Condit in the division? Id say he's one big fight away from a title shot.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

slapshot said:


> So were dose this put Condit in the division? Id say he's one big fight away from a title shot.


One or two it seems like. If Jake wins I think he will get a title shot then who knows after that.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> Lovely that makes me soo happy  love Condit, he's madly underrated and Ive said it before.


You can say that again! Hopefully he gets his dues now!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Amazing knockout by Condit. High light reel for certain.

Props to Hardy for staying in good spirits. He knows these things happen.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

What a finish!
I was really pullin for Condit to take this and he did in devastating fashion. He beat Dan at his own game exactly like he said he would. He is definitely in line for a title shot.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

I say either fight Fitch or the winner of Sheilds/Kammpmann


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

1.4 million.


God I love Carlos. Brutal ass hook, too.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hardy had the best post fight interview ever though. Rogan:"Tell us what went wrong here Dan" Hardy:"I got hit in the face" Seriously I damn near pissed myself laughing.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I really, really don't want to see Fitch/Condit. That fight has one sided either way written all over it and those are two of my favorite fighters. Either Condit brutally KOs Jon or Jon grinds his face through the floor. Either way I don't want to see it lol. 

In all honesty though, what should happen is Condit/Fitch and then Shields/Kamp with the winners facing one another for a shot.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Just had to come back and say my boy got it done! Way to go Condit!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I called this one. I thought Condit would rock him and submit him. But a KO doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I really, really don't want to see Fitch/Condit. That fight has one sided either way written all over it and those are two of my favorite fighters. Either Condit brutally KOs Jon or Jon grinds his face through the floor. Either way I don't want to see it lol.
> 
> In all honesty though, what should happen is Condit/Fitch and then Shields/Kamp with the winners facing one another for a shot.


I am sorry Fitch should have to prove he has evolved as a fighter before even being considered for another crack at GSP. He had absolutely NOTHING for GSP last time. Thing is Fitch looks like exactly the same fighter which meant the exact same result. I would rather see Condit, Shields or Kampman vs GSP than see Fitch receive another 5 round beat down. As far as I am concerned Fitch should not even be spoken of as a contender till he GnP's a couple guy out, subs a couple people, brutally knocks somebody out or even stand and out points somebody just show us something different that gives us as fans some reason to believe you are even a slight threat to GSP cause honestly I don't see him as being any kind of threat what so ever.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

YES!!!! That made my night. I wanted Condit to win so bad, but was seriously nervous. I have nothing bad to say about Hardy, he took it like a champ and my props go out to him. But man that was freakin' beautiful! Me and my pops just jumped out of our chairs in excitement hootin' and a hollerin' for Carlos.

I also feel like mentioning that GSP is a P***SY!!! And I can't wait till that punk gets his head taken off like that!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> I really, really don't want to see Fitch/Condit. That fight has one sided either way written all over it and those are two of my favorite fighters. Either Condit brutally KOs Jon or Jon grinds his face through the floor. Either way I don't want to see it lol.
> 
> In all honesty though, what should happen is Condit/Fitch and then Shields/Kamp with the winners facing one another for a shot.


I think Shields should get the shot if he gets past Kampmann since he's already defeated Condit.

Fitch/Condit makes sense.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I am sorry Fitch should have to prove he has evolved as a fighter before even being considered for another crack at GSP. He had absolutely NOTHING for GSP last time. Thing is Fitch looks like exactly the same fighter which meant the exact same result. I would rather see Condit, Shields or Kampman vs GSP than see Fitch receive another 5 round beat down. As far as I am concerned Fitch should not even be spoken of as a contender till he GnP's a couple guy out, subs a couple people, brutally knocks somebody out or even *stand and out points somebody* just show us something different that gives us as fans some reason to believe you are even a slight threat to GSP cause honestly I don't see him as being any kind of threat what so ever.


Miss the second Alves fight? He beat the hell out of him standing and Thiago is one of the best strikers at WW. Jon HAS grown as a fight. Not to say a rematch with GSP would go much different, but that's beside the point. Also, just because he doesn't finish people should not take him out of the picture for a title shot. The man has run through every single WW he's fought outside GSP including Alves and in pretty impressive fashion. And it's not like he isn't TRYING to finish people. He's had all three of his last opponents in very, very bad positions. It just so happens that two of them were friggin' BJJ black belts and they tend to be a LITTLE difficult to sub. And in his fights with Saunders, Paulo and Pierce he's shown some pretty hellish GnP. I'm surprised he didn't break Saunders' face, honestly. And as far as KOing someone standing, Jon won't do it unless he fights someone with a pretty weak chin. KO power, at this stage in the game, is something you either have or you don't, you can't teach it. No amount of weight lifting for Jon is going to give him KO power, either. 

People stand pretty strong and say GSP is one of the top P4P fighters on the planet (not denying he is) but when someone who does THE EXACT SAME THING as him does it when he isn't champ, he doesn't even deserve another shot? Please. I know the last one was lopsided but it doesn't mean he doesn't deserve another shot. I mean, look at his two fights with Alves. The first one was pretty even and Thiago may have even been winning. The second was nothing short of a ******* blowout. Fighters change in far more ways than just technique. Jon has shown he's grown a whole hell of a lot on the fronts of agression (He DOES pass guard and he IS going for subs and laying some huge GnP now), timing and general MMA IQ. Not to mention he has shown a lot of groth on the technical side. His striking is much more fluid, his head and foot movement has improved markedly as has his timing and he's stepping into his punches a lot more now. Hence why he just beat the shit out of the #3 or #4 WW on the planet.


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

When you have a banger like Dan Hardy its always gonna be possible that he will get caught with a shot like that, cos the guy opens up alot. Great Shot by Condit though, i have to take my hat off to him, although i'm gutted for Hardy, i love the guys style and passion. 
It could easily have been Hardy that landed at that instant, but i guess the dividing lines between victory and defeat are so fine these days. 

Chin up Dan... or maybe thats a bad choice of words.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This was the only fight I partially got right...lolz. A win for Condit, but not the stunning outcome I'd imagine. Basically Hardy took him lightly, an ex-WEC champ who's a sleeper. It was actually a great match up. 

But like what somebody said back when Hardy was fighting GSP, he will now fade out of the spotlight and take in some humble pie. 

What happened to all the Brits tonight except for "The Count." Nerves maybe...


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

*To all the people who think Condit just got lucky by 1 inch*










as you can see from this GiF - Hardy connected first , but Condit got rock solid chin .


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Awww man. There I was... thinking, "man, Im enjoying this fight. Its just starting to warm up".... and ka-pow!!

I was convinced this would be a 3 round punch-fest.

God damn it. All props on earth to Condit. I still love me some Dan Hardy!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Guymay said:


> as you can see from this GiF - Hardy connected first , but Condit got rock solid chin .


An opinion that still stands firm. If Hardys punch was 1 or 2 inches shorter it would have rocked Condit. But it wasn't... So it didn't... and the rest is history.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Condit landed perfectly, flush on the jaw. Hardy's shot landed but no way near as well.

Lucky? Not really, Condit looked on top of things from the start, catching Hardy several times before knocking him out. 

Dustin Hazelett landed on Paul Daley in much the same way when he got knocked out just like Hardy did last night, was Daley lucky? Hazelett doesn't posess much power but Hardy's power has been hyped up so much I'm not even convinced he has the power he and other people claim he has. 

Bottom line is Condit went in, took control and got the KO. End of story.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

no denying condit's chin, i like his heart and always thought he was more well rounded than dan. he won me a few credits too:thumb02:


----------



## Keith Moon (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not any kind of rah-rah USA #1 jingoistic type of guy, but I loved it that Condit came out to Hendrix at Woodstock.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Was very disappointed for Dan, but that was a good shot to say the least. Wonder where both go from here. I was there and to say that KO in person was..unbelievable. Television doesn't do that stuff justice.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Was very disappointed for Dan, but that was a good shot to say the least. Wonder where both go from here. I was there and to say that KO in person was..unbelievable. Television doesn't do that stuff justice.


It did it justice for me...that may very well be my favorite moment of 2010 now! :thumb02:


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> It did it justice for me...that may very well be my favorite moment of 2010 now! :thumb02:


Higher than Shoguns sick punch on Machida? Close, I love Condit and it is really nice to see him get props like this. His fight with Jake Ellenberger was absolutely amazing, one of the best comebacks ever. Similar to Brock on Carwin


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That was a KODAK moment when both landed flush. Actually didn't catch that cuz it was hard to see from the original televised camera angle. That's pretty rare to see both fighters actually land. 

I knew Hardy was underestimating Condit big time. He's a sleeper.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Condit's punch just landed flusher. Dan's caught the back of condits head, kinda on the neck area. You could tell it stunned Condit still. In the slow mos you can see Condit had slightly better technique on his and it was shorter, and the rest is history.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Second time now that Hardy fought a very good Welterweight!


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Second time now that Hardy fought a very good Welterweight!


This.

I do feel bad for Dan because it would have been very nice for him to get the W at home in front of his fans and family but I must say, Condit is the more well rounded of the two, and has a ton of experience too.

I do feel Dan took it him lightly, and I'm starting to question Dan's technique standing...

I liked the respect both fighters showed to each other afterwards...

I'm very happy with the WW division right now, with Shields and Condit as great great additions!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I have to say, Condit surprised me. I thought that Dan had the clear advantage striking wise and Condit had the advantage on the ground. Condit looked awesome the whole time and really impressed me a lot.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> As long as I can do the "split" after I've bitten it off. I don't fancy sawing my testicle in half whilst its still connected.



*Your statement reminds me of*:


Armin Meiwes


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

condit is a sleeper that never gets put to sleep


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That match was pretty much all striking. I'd have to say that pretty much anyone who took the first shot would win. However if it had gone to the ground Condit would've had the advantage!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kreid101 (Oct 19, 2010)

I feel for Dan, he was looking good and Condit landed a lucky one. He followed it up perfectly though, as soon as he saw Hardy go down, he was in there. Thought the ref was going to get flattened for his troubles as well.


----------

